# Out of Stater with a possible problem



## BFT318 (Mar 9, 2009)

Afternoon all,
I own a Lifted Dodge Ram 1500 ( 7 inchs on the suspension and 3 on the body). It has 37x12.50inch nitto mud grapplers on it, 5% tinted windows(regular cab), chipped computer, headers, hi-flow cat, and a 3 inch performance exhaust. I also have those 10000k HID lights (no their not from ebay). Needless to say Kahuna (my trucks name) is big, bright, and LOUD. I bought the truck in Cali, shipped it to my farm in Ny and now I'm currently living in Mass. My questions to the boys in blue is will is pass mass inspection and am I going to get stopped by every 5.o with a hard-on for "illegal" modifications? And to answer a question that might come up yes it did pass NY inspection.
Pic of Kahuna when I first bought him
The differences between then and now are: he's a little taller (3inch body lift, and tires on the truck are a bit bigger. The tires in this pic are the mud grapplers but in a 35x 12.50inch tire)


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*patiently awaits response*


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh boy....who's first?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> No it won't pass inspection. Not a snowballs chance in hell.
> 
> Yes, you will be stopped by every 5.0, even the ones without hardons over your Big Truck.
> 
> No, it won't help you score with a real girl, unless you have $50 or some crack.


Lol

And I thought you guys gave up owning people in "Ask a cop" for Lent. Sorry for doubting.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

....And were off, Wolfman is in the lead with Sniper, USMC5811 and Obie brining up the rear.


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

I think those blue headlight bulbs got to go too, even if they are not illegal they are pretty gay... unless your a domestic ricer.


----------



## BFT318 (Mar 9, 2009)

To retort to wolfman. I'm married, so there goes the "getting a girl" idea. And if I wanted chastising, and pretentious remarks about a simple and humble question I would have rather asked my dick the same question then slam it in a doorway. Thanks guy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Well... At least we'll know who you are when we see that truck and have a 'hard-on'. As for your truck, the formula for how much lift you are allowed is based on the wheelbase measurements of your truck, and WAY too complicated for me. 

The good thing is that I can do basic math on the fly, and whip up some nice fines on a uniform cite. You can do the math for Kahuna (lol) on appeal. Naming your truck is pretty ghey though.

edit: Actually, I can't throw stones. I named my OC 'Peppy'


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice truck. Overcompensating for something? Its ok you can tell us.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

BFT318 said:


> To retort to wolfman. I'm married, so there goes the "getting a girl" idea. And if I wanted chastising, and pretentious remarks about a simple and humble question I would have rather asked my dick the same question then slam it in a doorway. Thanks guy.


It wasn't a humble question when you come on a pro-LE website as a civilian, refer to us as 5.0 (you can't even get that right) and talk about enforcement of laws as us having a 'hard-on'. So you are off to a great start fuck-face.

Prepare for an internet bitch-slap. :up_yours::up_yours::up_yours:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

BFT318 said:


> Afternoon all,
> I own a Lifted Dodge Ram 1500 ( 7 inchs on the suspension and 3 on the body). It has 37x12.50inch nitto mud grapplers on it, 5% tinted windows(regular cab), chipped computer, headers, hi-flow cat, and a 3 inch performance exhaust. I also have those 10000k HID lights (no their not from ebay). Needless to say Kahuna (my trucks name) is big, bright, and LOUD. I bought the truck in Cali, shipped it to my farm in Ny and now I'm currently living in Mass. My questions to the boys in blue is will is pass mass inspection and am I going to get stopped by every 5.o with a hard-on for "illegal" modifications? And to answer a question that might come up yes it did pass NY inspection.
> Pic of Kahuna when I first bought him
> The differences between then and now are: he's a little taller (3inch body lift, and tires on the truck are a bit bigger. The tires in this pic are the mud grapplers but in a 35x 12.50inch tire)


GO BACK TO NY YOUsmall dicked A-HOLE


----------



## BFT318 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm sorry if I came off a little pretentious with the hard-on crack. For that I apologize.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> No it won't pass inspection. Not a snowballs chance in hell.
> 
> Yes, you will be stopped by every 5.0, even the ones without hardons over your Big Truck.
> 
> No, it won't help you score with a real girl, unless you have $50 or some crack.


 Holy Shiite Wolfie- You just made my day LOL.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't know, Wolfie, that is a Marksman Longslide!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

And it's not just "boys in blue" anymore...check your facts - we're out of the 50's.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

kttref said:


> And it's not just "boys in blue" anymore...check your facts - we're out of the 50's.


You're screwed pal......you just pissed off all the female cops in this state. If you haven't already done so...invest in a "For Sale" sign for your truck. I mean we're all looking for it now anyway (Kinda like a AMBER Alert) what's it's name again?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I wonder what he named his pecker.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Lifted Dodge Ram (7 inchs on the suspension and 3 on the body)- *$1829*.

37x12.50inch nitto mud grapplers - *$1200*

5% tinted windows-*$59.00*

headers, hi-flow cat, and a 3 inch performance exhaust-*$2500*

10000k HID lights (not from ebay)- *$125*

Piss poor attitude toward law enforcement-* $free*

*Stupid look on shit-head's face when he watches his baby get towed, and realizes what he's going to pay in fines for all this "bling".....- PRICELESS!*
:spell:


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Do us all a favor and GO BACK TO NEW YORK!!!!!!!!! BTW, blue headlights are gay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Snipe!!! That's excellent!!! LMAO!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK none has said but since he is from NY and has an attitude, whats the bets he is a Yankees fan?!

OH and great job snipe! Impressive!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

WTF the website that he is advertising on the windshield is not even real...


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

TRPDiesel said:


> WTF the website that he is advertising on the windshield is not even real...


Why would check the website?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Now since I no longer work in MA, I don't have access to the screen myself, but all I can say is...

Anyone who has the issues that this guy has to name his truck...

...I bet it's KAHUNA or KAHUNA1 or something like that...enjoy this chewtoy!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OH NO SHIT! Good call DNorth!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

ROFLMFAO DD!!!!!!!!!!! :L: :L:

BFT


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

funny how yer truck looks EXACTLY like the one in USMCMP5811s avatar.......


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Things that make you go hmm..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

...like crazy now.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

MCADPD24 said:


> Why would check the website?


I half expected to see the yankees fan all gussied up in SWAT gear and a badge in front of his big bad half ton... Failing that maybe to see if his wife/sister should be named kahuna as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

These "ASK A COP" threads just crack me up!!!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Better be careful or we all get trespass notices.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ohhhh no, My truck rides on a Dana 60 in the front and a Dana 70 FF in the rear.
> 
> And, with my truck, Dodge may make it but, Cummins shakes it! :fu2:


Got a pic for you buddy. :beer:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ohhhh no, My truck rides on a Dana 60 in the front and a Dana 70 FF in the rear.
> 
> And, with my truck, Dodge may make it but, Cummins shakes it! :fu2:


Still can't get over Dana, huh?


----------



## BFT318 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would like to issue a formal apology for all those who read this yesterday and for those you will be reading it. My husband sometimes comes off as a cocksucker sometimes, but he means well. As for wolfman finding that picture of him... How did you find it? Again I sincerely apologize for my husbands arrogance and pretentiousness yesterday and I hope this hasn't aggrivated too many of my fellow officers. Thank you for you time and have a good day.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

HUH? This has got to be a troll. ARe we to believe this asshot comes on here, acts like a douche and his wife is an officer so she appolgizes for him?


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow wow wow. Lets back up a little


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OH!! _If_ she _IS_ LE then that does not look like a professional thing to be posting!

tisk tisk tisk....


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Im sorry I couldnt resist. She has the Jay Leno chin going on.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wait if she is LE why ask us the question? She would know or should at least have an idea of the legality of the truck. I smell BS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought that was a BOY !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hahaha, she said cocksucker!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sniper said:


> I thought that was a BOY !!!!!!!!!!!!


LMFAO








[/quote]

.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sniper said:


> I thought that was a BOY !!!!!!!!!!!!


It WAS a he. Then HIS wife came on and spanked his pee pee infront of all of us!


Johnny Law said:


> Hahaha, she said cocksucker!


Ya JL thats funny shit!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Wolfman said:


>


I knew that I saw 'it' somewhere...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sweet Jesus ..what kind of weird bubble foam pit kind of shit are u into.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

The bubbles I can understand but the fishnet brakini thing baffles me


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It's a man Baby!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Man, I hate it when I miss out on awesome Ask a Cop Threads until they're a day old and 50 posts into it. Ah well, missed the boat; topic's already shifted.


Wolfman said:


> Your fellow officers from the Mr. Bubble PD?


I had an Army buddy who works in NH who has an intersting story about Mr. Bubbles. Let's just say he regrets wearing a certain novelty T-Shirt to his first day at the academy:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Me too, Obie!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I still can't get over that chin. Chinzilla


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I still want the link and see the rest of these great pics. .........


HEHEHE even with the big chin he is hoping that there are some BOOBIE shots there!!


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

not only is it pretty gay to name your truck overall, but if you feel you must, at least make it a girls name.

think about it. every day, sometimes more than once a day of you have the energy, you go outside and get inside and warm up kahuna.

thats pretty queer to me...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

5-0 said:


> I knew that I saw 'it' somewhere...


Why you gotta bring Orlando Bloom into this?? He's so hot...


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

this is what 'it' looks like


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

kttref said:


> Why you gotta bring Orlando Bloom into this?? He's so hot...


She/it just looked like an ELF...

Does that make her a MELF? lol


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

5-0 said:


> She/it just looked like an ELF...
> 
> Does that make her a MELF? lol


It makes it UGLY


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

MCADPD24 said:


> It makes it UGLY


It probably puts the lotion in the basket.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

5-0 said:


> It probably puts the lotion in the basket.


5-0,
Now that is ugly. But it didn't have the chin that chizilla has


----------

